# How to remember information about DP with blank mind



## Liv (Aug 11, 2021)

Hi there,

I've spent months researching this condition and have come across so much valuable knowledge, inspiring stories and advice. I've reached several profound insights on my own, insights I perceived be so powerful they would be *impossible* to forget. However, I've realised this condition overrules all logic. None of the knowledge or insights seem to "stick".
I can make an important decision based on something I've learned - and 5 minutes later I forgot all about it. When I'm in my worse dissociative states, all my previous experiences, knowledge and profound insights are gone. I'm just navigating through the day like a confused zombie. I can have some thoughts, buy they are often fragmented and not much of use.

I've tried writing instructions and advice down in order to remember - but once I'm "down" I can't even remember to go look in my notes. And even if I do, I barely have the tools to comprehend what I've written.

Do you guys have any advice on how to remember?

Love,
Liv


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi Liv,

I can relate to this a lot. Not just insight/advice about this condition. But also just regular knowledge learned in school or personal research, etc. I just keep going though, and eventually some things stick and some things drop away. It can be seen kind of as a refining process. More often than not, when I come back to something I already thought I learned, I see it on a deeper and more informative level. This could mean that the knowledge is still being soaked up by our brains but being stored on the side for the time being. Hope this helps!


----------



## sming (May 7, 2005)

Hi Liv, 💯% agree. It's like I lose 75% of my memory and intelligence.

One thing to try is to write out a plan or list of your previous insights and discoveries in a very convenient place e.g. a Google doc or a page in your favorite note taking app (I love notion.so).

You could also record pre-prepared "crisis instructions" (I call my DP/DR state a crisis, cos... It kind of is!). A list of steps you can follow e.g.


Belly breathe for 5 mins
Perform the 5 senses grounding technique
Perform your favorite visualization
Etc
Then you don't have to struggle to remember once you're *in a DP/DR* state.

I hope this makes sense and might be of help.

All the best, Pete


----------

